# Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?



## Harryyy (12. März 2013)

Hallo ich bin am überlegen ob ich ein Motorbootführerschein mache . Ich möchte dann mit dem Boot von Fehmarn raus fahren , nur was brauche ich da für ein Führerschein ? 

Mfg


----------



## mantikor (12. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*

hab nicht den genauen plan aber meine was gehört zu haben das bis 15ps und 10meter länge führerscheinfrei zu fahren ist, hat sich wohl das gesetz geändert !


----------



## ulf (12. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*



Harryyy schrieb:


> [...] nur was brauche ich da für ein Führerschein ?
> 
> Mfg



Hallo

Den SBF See . http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sportbootf%C3%BChrerschein_See

Gruß Ulf


----------



## wackelschwanz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*

Hallo,#h

es kommt darrauf an was Du fahren willst ein Großes Boot mit mehr als 15 PS oder nur normale größe zum Angeln das wäre bis 15 PS Führerscheinfrei.

Gruß

W.


----------



## noob4ever (13. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*

15PS Führersscheinlos überall in Deutschland ausser Rhein und 5PS Führerscheinlos am Rhein, dafür braucht man aber noch eine Erlaubnis. Erkundige dich bei Interesse beim Angelkartenverkäufer.

Es gibt nen Führerschein für Binnen und für See, zusammen kostet es in etwa 650€. Den Binnenschein kannste auch einzeln machen (macht aber weniger Sinn).

Der Führerschein hat auch den Vorteil, das er Weltweit anerkannt wird und man somit auch mal im Urlaub ein Böötchen ausleihen kann.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*

@ Mantikor. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin gilt die 15Ps regel nur für Binnengewässer . Ich glaube das man für die Ostsee wo der TE ja fahren will einen Küstenführerschein benötigt. Ausserdem gilt die 15Ps-Regel vorerst nur für drei Jahre , nach ablauf dieser Zeit wird man entscheiden od mann diese Regel dauerhaft als gesetz macht oder wieder zur alten Regelung zurückkehrt.


----------



## goeddoek (13. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Es gibt nen Führerschein für Binnen und für See, zusammen kostet es in etwa 650€. Den Binnenschein kannste auch einzeln machen (macht aber weniger Sinn).




Exakt ! Allerdings scheinen die bei Euch ja deftige Preise zu haben. Um HH rum sollte beide Scheine für etwa 300 -350 Euro zu haben sein.


----------



## antonio (13. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Mantikor. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin gilt die 15Ps regel nur für Binnengewässer . Ich glaube das man für die Ostsee wo der TE ja fahren will einen Küstenführerschein benötigt. Ausserdem gilt die 15Ps-Regel vorerst nur für drei Jahre , nach ablauf dieser Zeit wird man entscheiden od mann diese Regel dauerhaft als gesetz macht oder wieder zur alten Regelung zurückkehrt.



die 15 ps regel gilt deutschlandweit(außer die ausnahmen wie rhein, bodensee etc).
bei mehr als 15 ps braucht der te für die ostsee den bootsführerschein see.

antonio


----------



## Harryyy (13. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*

Moin der ist das hier für See oder ? Mit dem Führerschein frei weis ich  Aber ich werde wohl ein Schein machen weil ich da nicht rum tuckern möchte . http://www.bootsfuehrerschein-hamburg.de/preise.html

Der erste für 200,00 

Mfg


----------



## Harryyy (14. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*

Hallo und für Fehmarn langt ja eigentlich der SBF See richtig ? Den Binnen Schein brauche ich nicht .

Mfg


----------



## goeddoek (14. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*

Richtig, für Fehmarn reicht der SBF See. Wenn man den macht, bieten die meisten Fahrschulen an, den Binnen für'n Fuffziger oder so mitzumachen. Heißt, Du brauchst nur noch 'ne "kleine" theoretische Prüfung für Binnen und keine zusätzliche praktische Prüfung. Deswegen macht das ja auch ein Großteil der Leute so |supergri
Das wäre vielleicht 'ne Überlegung wert #h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*



Harryyy schrieb:


> Hallo und für Fehmarn langt ja eigentlich der SBF See richtig ? Den Binnen Schein brauche ich nicht .
> 
> Mfg



Kann dir auch nur empfehlen, SBF Binnen und SBF See in einem Aufwasch zu machen. Kostet nicht viel mehr, ist nicht viel schwerer - und was man hat, hat man.


----------



## HRO1961 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*

@TE 
Du willst auf der Ostsee fahren und das PS-unbegrenzt.
Also ist Deine einfache Frage einfach zu beantworten:

SBF See

Das mit einem Abwasch (Binnen) ist auch kein Goldtipp. Wenn Du den nicht brauchst, wie Du gesagt hast, solltest Du Dich am Prüfungstag auch nicht zusätzlich belasten.


Und wenn Du ihn irgendwann mal brauchen solltest, machste ihn ohne Basisfragen und prkt. Prüfung (wird Dir nämlich aufgrund des SBF See anerkannt) und die 800 und ein wenig Fragen auswendig zu lernen, ist dann ein Äpfelchen.

Und wenn Du eh mal ein schönes WE in HRO verbringen willst, kriegste den Schein auch preiswerter als hier angegeben:q:q:q


Gruss Achim vonne Ostsee


----------



## MAXIMA (14. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein was brauche ich für einen ?*



Harryyy schrieb:


> Moin der ist das hier für See oder ? Mit dem Führerschein frei weis ich  Aber ich werde wohl ein Schein machen weil ich da nicht rum tuckern möchte . http://www.bootsfuehrerschein-hamburg.de/preise.html
> 
> Der erste für 200,00
> 
> Mfg




#hschau mal richtig hin.....200 Euro zzgl. 70 Prüfungsgebühren und 20 für die Prüfungsfahrt, macht schon mal knapp 300 (mit Trinkgeld) und bedenke, Fahrstunde nur 30 min....|bigeyes
Also immer schön vergleichen|rolleyes


----------

